
Posterous Growing At More Than 700 Percent a Year - vladocar
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/05/posterous-700-percent/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+International
======
hugh3
The headline, of course, is pretty meaningless.

If I had one user yesterday and two today, I'm growing at a rate of
approximately 2^365/100 = 7.5e105 percent per year, but that's still nothing
to brag about.

------
sabj
Headline may be meaningless out of context, but when t+1 = 2.5 million users,
it's a pretty valid figure I think!

I am SUPER impressed with what Posterous has done recently and eagerly look
forward to their innovations! I went to reactivate my old, dormant Tumblr a
month ago and, in the process, thought to switch to Posterous because it
fulfilled my desires better; I was really impressed with how it has changed
since I last looked into it.

